
Google takes on Zagat with disruptive decal technology - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/techchron/detail?entry_id=52914&tsp=1
======
fiaz
I kind of like the other-worldly aspect of the Zagat rating. The fact that it
is exclusive makes me feel as though the rating carries more weight behind it.

------
eli
Taking a picture of a decal sounds like the same amount of work as punching in
its name. And, bonus, I don't have to be standing in front of a restaurant to
type in its name.

Some variant of QR Codes have been the Next Big Thing in US mobile for at
least 6 years, but I'm still not quite sure I see the point. Clever new data
input methods (like on-screen keyboards that actually work and GPS) make this
more like a solution looking for a problem.

------
whatajoke
Nokia phones have this bar code scanner application built in. But I never had
the chance to use it before :)

If you have a phone with such an app, you can try it out on images here ->
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QR_Code>

------
nanexcool
QuickMark QR code reader iPhone app is now free courtesy of Google (limited
time).

[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quickmark-qr-code-
reader/id30...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quickmark-qr-code-
reader/id308650613?mt=8) (iTunes link)

------
noelchurchill
Sounds like more competition for Yelp than anything else.

------
ct
Google is just everywhere. I like the idea of barcode scanning on the decals
via your phone to pull up the restaurant for submitting/looking up reviews.

------
tumult
_Users may have to download a so-called QR-Code reader application for this to
work._

WHOAH I DON'T THINK I CAN DO THEM THAR FANCY SHMANCY WHAT'S YOU CALLS IT? CUER
CODES? YA DAMN KIDS AN' YUR THINGERMABOBS.

I guess it makes sense that SF Gate treats its readers like semi-vegetative
flesh sacks, since I guess that's actually a good proportion of their reader
base.

Also, when I copied that text from the page, it inserted an advertisement into
my clipboard alongside the text I had highlighted, using JavaScript. Yikes.

